# becoming a AHA CPR/BLS in instructor...



## HNcorpsman (Sep 8, 2009)

so sometime in the near future i might have the option of becoming a certified American Heart Association CPR/BLS instructor, so they can have someone teach the people who need their cards renewed... anyways i am already NREMT-B and PHTLS certified... I also might get the opportunity to get ACLS certified too... my question is... is it possible to work as a paramedic and also be an CPR/BLS possibly ACLS instructor on the side? also how much do CPR/BLS instructors make? what about ACLS?

thanks everybody.


----------



## MMiz (Sep 8, 2009)

HNcorpsman said:


> so sometime in the near future i might have the option of becoming a certified American Heart Association CPR/BLS instructor, so they can have someone teach the people who need their cards renewed... anyways i am already NREMT-B and PHTLS certified... I also might get the opportunity to get ACLS certified too... my question is... is it possible to work as a paramedic and also be an CPR/BLS possibly ACLS instructor on the side? also how much do CPR/BLS instructors make? what about ACLS?
> 
> thanks everybody.


You can definitely work as an AHA CPR/BLS instructor while also working as a medic.  I can't tell you much about pay, as I was paid as an EMT-Basic while I did it.


----------



## HNcorpsman (Sep 8, 2009)

wait... you were paid as a EMT-B??? so they base the pay of what certification you are? hmmmm...


----------



## Chimpie (Sep 8, 2009)

HNcorpsman said:


> wait... you were paid as a EMT-B??? so they base the pay of what certification you are? hmmmm...



No, but it may come into play.

Heck, I'm only at the MFR level and when I taught FA/CPR/AED/CPRO/MFR, I was making more than most medics do (hourly).

Location and competition may also be a factor when it comes to pay.


----------



## HNcorpsman (Sep 8, 2009)

gotcha........


----------



## rescue99 (Sep 8, 2009)

HNcorpsman said:


> so sometime in the near future i might have the option of becoming a certified American Heart Association CPR/BLS instructor, so they can have someone teach the people who need their cards renewed... anyways i am already NREMT-B and PHTLS certified... I also might get the opportunity to get ACLS certified too... my question is... is it possible to work as a paramedic and also be an CPR/BLS possibly ACLS instructor on the side? also how much do CPR/BLS instructors make? what about ACLS?
> 
> thanks everybody.



Yep...did it for years part time. BLS instructors make $17-25.00 while ACLS instructors make $35.00-75.00 and hour depending on where, what and who's the lead instructor.


----------



## HNcorpsman (Sep 8, 2009)

not sure about the lead instructor yet... they just told me its a possibility...


----------



## Ridryder911 (Sep 8, 2009)

I would not bank on a living or paying off a utility bill with those credentials. Many folks are now taking most the didactic portion online and then linking to an instructor. In fact, many are requiring to take a computer base CPR and ACLS for in house instruction. The student will perform CPR and the computer will make the recommendation(s) needed, the same as in ACLS megacode. 

I have been blessed (or cursed, dependent upon how you look at things) to be responsible for the local hospital ACLS and Clinic physicians ACLS courses. We require traditional class for initial cert then they can re-cert on-line or per computer. 

I have many CPR and ACLS instructors and they teach a lot but I would say only make a couple of hundred dollars a year doing so. AHA programs have became so DVD interactive most of the courses no longer require very much instructor interaction. 

R/r 911


----------



## HNcorpsman (Sep 8, 2009)

Well first off I am in the Navy... I dont want to do it for the money, but more for making me a better healthcare provider, I also enjoy teaching. I just figured if the Navy wants me to become a AHA CPR/BLS instructor I might as well be one when I get too... kind of like a side gig. I just got a bit curious about the pay, I couldn't find it online.


----------



## akflightmedic (Sep 8, 2009)

You will not find how much they pay because the AHA does NOT pay.

Private companies, schools, hospitals...they pay.

Here is how it works in a very, very simplified manner.

I open a business to teach CPR.

People pay me to teach them. I hire you to teach them. I pay just enough to lure you in without cutting into my profit. I send AHA 2 dollars per card or some other low amount.

They also make money off book sales and other items hardly ever needed.



The AHA has very strict paperwork and documentation procedures in order for a facility to be certified as a training center.

Underneath training centers are training sites. You could get yourself designated as a training site as long as a training center agrees to take you under their wing and increase your profit by allowing them to handle the paperwork, etc.


----------



## rescue99 (Sep 8, 2009)

HNcorpsman said:


> Well first off I am in the Navy... I dont want to do it for the money, but more for making me a better healthcare provider, I also enjoy teaching. I just figured if the Navy wants me to become a AHA CPR/BLS instructor I might as well be one when I get too... kind of like a side gig. I just got a bit curious about the pay, I couldn't find it online.



Not to disagree with anyone else's experience but, I can say it's a _tad_ more than a utility bill and well worth the interaction. How much extra coinage I make depends on for whom I am working at the time; me or someone else.


----------



## johnrsemt (Sep 9, 2009)

I taught CPR First Aid   etc  at the AHA levels since 2000 til last year.   my biggest year was $13,000 in income  (Gross).   

   to a point you can make as much as you put into it.

  the lady that bought my business when I moved; has not tried very hard and has made over $4500 this year.

   the first few years, you don't net as much because you are buying mannequins and AED trainers, etc.   but after that it is just face masks, books and cards.

  the best I ever did was 4 classes in one day; certified 100 people,  grossed $3000,  netted about $1300:  (had to pay for more instructors to help teach).


----------

